# basic darkroom tutorials



## vonnagy (Mar 6, 2004)

Since I basically don't know my arse from hole in the ground about darkrooms (and a heck of alot of other things too!), i did a little research to try to find some good dark room links. These 3 links were the best I could find at the moment. I finally know that an enlarger has nothing to do with my manhood! 

Agfa Tutorial
http://www.agfanet.com/en/cafe/photocourse/bwcourse/cont_index.php3
This one is great! Although they of course cross sell their products, this is the best tutorial on darkroom that I've come across so far. What makes this great is that it comes with pictures! :thumbsup:

http://www3.telus.net/drkrm/
This site is proudly canadian, but aside from that fact, it has alot of good info in specific areas of development  The info seems to be thorough, just wish they could have included more pics to explain some of the processes more clearly.

Photo.net
http://www.photo.net/darkroom/
Not super detailed, but has some good suggestions and points about how to set up your darkroom. also has some good user feedback.

Hope that helps some newbies out there, its certainly given me a bit of heads up in the darkroom area.


----------

